# More active Mini board?



## WDC330i (Feb 2, 2002)

Does anyone know of one?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

:nono:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

www.mini2.com may be the best resource on the new MINI out there. Their forum is quite active.


----------



## WDC330i (Feb 2, 2002)

*Thanks! And, no offense intended...*



·clyde· said:


> www.mini2.com may be the best resource on the new MINI out there. Their forum is quite active.


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

MINI2 is great, but still not as active as Bimmerfest... which is not really a bad thing, I don't need to go there as often to catch up with posts...


----------



## WDC330i (Feb 2, 2002)

ayn said:


> MINI2 is great, but still not as active as Bimmerfest... which is not really a bad thing, I don't need to go there as often to catch up with posts...


Looks like the Mini people need to get typing! Maybe they're too busy zipping around in their cute little cars.


----------



## lounytoon (Jun 29, 2003)

Mini2 has alot of non US members. You can try MCO at www.minicooperonline.com or your local group. If you're in SoCal, check out www.scmm.org. MCO will have a very thorough listing of all regional groups and activities.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

*Well let's just make this one a more active board, shall we?!!?!?!*

:angel2:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *Well let's just make this one a more active board, shall we?!!?!?!*
> 
> :angel2:


 Paging Mrs. atyclb

Paging Mrs. atyclb

Paging Mrs. atyclb

Paging Mrs. atyclb

...


----------

